# Bobwhite vs coturnix quail



## r&bfarms (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been told the meat of bob white is better and that's what they will be raised for what's y'all's input? Why or why not?


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

From what I've heard, bobwhites are better for meat, while coturnix are more for early laying(7 weeks.)


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Just wanted to tag this thread and learn too!

Wade


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Depends on the strains. Generally speaking the meat strains of cortunix are more efficient. The Cortunix advantage is that they have been developed for this purpose a lot longer. 

Concerning the quality of flesh, that is personal preference. 

I would not go by an opinion or two, and would spend some time searching it out for myself. If I decided that I was going to raise quail for meat, I would spend more time searching out who has a quality meat strain. There is a lot of people that say they have this or that, and they think that they do. Find someone that has been in it for a long time and has a reputation for it. 

I have a little experience with quail, but I need to stress the word little. I am far from being any kind of expert. I only toyed with them and the idea for a bit.


----------



## r&bfarms (Jan 24, 2014)

I heard corturnix are dark meat birds can't say I've ever eatin them only bobwhite.are they?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

corturnix are not as dark of meat as other game birds but not as light as chicken, its still good meat, and they are EXCELENT for egg production, they are great birds to have, Bobwhite are NORMALLY bigger and meatier and the fact they are native to the states and good to have for conservation, but don't lay near as many eggs normally or mature as fast,


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

9-10 weeks you are eating the coturnix. Bobwhites take a lot longer to maturity so you weigh the feed cost factor - 16-20 weeks. So your feed to meat ratio is a factor.

Bobwhite quail live weight at 7.5-8.2 oz.,, dressed at 6.2-6.4 oz. Lighter meat than the cournix. Mature at 16-20 weeks

Coturnix dressed at 4-4.4 oz. at 10 weeks. 

Above info from the booklet by Storey Publishing, Bulletin A-93 "Raising Game Birds"


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning to all- I've never raised bobwhite- did some study on them. I've raised a whole lot of coturnix.
Bobwhite will mature much slower, and they need a much larger pen for raising. they can and will fly and can damage themselves on pens. depending on your state, there may be laws about raising bobwhites since they are a native bird- have to check with local regulations.
Corturnix are very fast to mature- fastest turnaround from egg to plate that I have found in any bird- give them three months- even less sometimes- from hatching, and there are birds ready for table.
Their meat is darker than chicken breast meat, and they are small. figure on two-three birds per person for a meal. They are very quick and easy to butcher- no need to dip in hot water- feathers dry pull well.
We're starting to save eggs already for our first hatch of coturnix this year. they are quite easy to hatch in a small incubator.
I recommend coturnix highly- good luck- ed Mashburn


----------



## r&bfarms (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you tell a difference in the meat?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer the coturnix they finish faster lay more eggs and take less feed


----------

